# [H] Blackhand-EU <acute> rekrutiert für den 25er Raid-Progress (MoP)



## p0wl (18. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Spielgemeinde, 	

die Gilde <acute> [Blackhand-EU] sucht noch aktive Spieler, die mit uns den 25er-Content von "Mists of Pandaria" erkunden und bestreiten wollen.

Da sich unsere Gilde noch im Aufbau befindet, werden von Zeit zu Zeit noch einige Änderungen und Optimierungen vonstatten gehen. Diese wollen wir mit unseren jetzigen und neuen Membern gemeinsam umsetzen! Demzufolge kann jedes Mitglied bei der Gildenentwicklung aktiv mitwirken.

VORAUSSETZUNGEN:

- Mindestalter 18+ (Ausnahmen möglich)
- TS3 muss vorhanden sein
- Interesse am Einbringen in die Gilde und Wille zum Content-Fortschritt
- Aktivität (aber keineswegs 24/7 - Jeder hat Arbeit, Familie oder weitere Hobbies)
- Klassenverständnis und einhergende Umsetzung der Spielweise 
- leistungsfähige Hardware und stabile Internetverbindung

WIR BIETEN EUCH:

- gut organisierte, als auch aufgeschlossene Raid- & Gildenleitung
- ehrfahrene und langjährige MMO / WoW-Spieler
- soziale und hilfsbereite Community
- ein faires Lootsystem
- aktives Spiel- und Onlineverhalten
- TS3-Server + Homepage + Forum
- Raidzeiten ab 20:00 Uhr an 3 Tagen in der Woche

WIR ERWARTEN VON EUCH:

- Spass am Spiel
- Pünktlichkeit
- 100% Leistung
- Forumaktivität
- Kritikfähigkeit
- aktive Teilnahme an Raids (desto kleiner muss der Pool sein)
- vernünftiges Auftreten intern und extern

RAID-TERMINE

Mittwochs - Donnerstags - Montags: 20:00 bis 23:00 Uhr

GILDENZIELE:

Wir wollen unseren Membern das Maximum ermöglichen, dies jedoch auf eine humane Art und Weise. Wichtig ist, dass unsere Gilde den Spass am Spiel nicht verliert und hierzu sollte man sich binnen seiner Mitstreiter nicht nur wohl fühlen, sondern auch gleiche Ziele verfolgen, welche für <acute> beuten: Wir wollen 25er progessorientiert raiden!

Bei Interesse besucht uns unter http://acute.enjin.com. Beachtet hier auch unser Regelwerk und wenn dann noch alles für Euch interessant ist, freuen wir uns auf eine Bewerbung von Euch!

Solltet Ihr noch Fragen oder Anmerkungen haben, scheut Euch nicht, ebenso die Möglichkeit der Kontaktaufnahme InGame zu nutzen. Wendet Euch diesbezüglich einfach an einen der genannten Spieler:

- Xanur
- Asuelle
- Jellal


----------



## p0wl (22. Dezember 2012)

/push


----------



## p0wl (1. Januar 2013)

Wir wünschen euch allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr xD


----------

